# Is RAM Compatible ?



## bL1nd3R (May 24, 2014)

Hi , is Kingston HyperX Fury Red 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz CL10 Dual Channel Kit ( HX318C10FRK2/8 ) compatible with my ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0 with a FX-6300 ?
Will they work in dual-channel ?
Will the windows read all 8GB of RAM ?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 24, 2014)

In short, all the answers to your questions are yes.

The motherboard supports the 1866MHz memory when paired with the FX 6300. In terms of dual-channel, you bought a dual-channel kit so the RAM is designed to be used in dual-channel. Check your motherboard manual to see which RAM slots are paired for dual-channel. And if you have 64-bit Windows, then it can read up to 128GB of RAM. If it was 32-bit, only ~3.9GB could be read. But I see from your system specs that you have 64-bit Windows, so you're perfectly fine.

Layton


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2014)

bL1nd3R said:


> Hi , is Kingston HyperX Fury Red 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz CL10 Dual Channel Kit ( HX318C10FRK2/8 ) compatible with my ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0 with a FX-6300 ?
> Will they work in dual-channel ?
> Will the windows read all 8GB of RAM ?



Yes they should work fine


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

keep in mind it make take some fiddling to get 1866 running and unless you overclock the northbridge to 2600 or higher you are wasting money just go with a 1600Mhz kit


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> keep in mind it make take some fiddling to get 1866 running and unless you overclock the northbridge to 2600 or higher you are wasting money just go with a 1600Mhz kit



All FX chips run 1866 natively- shouldn't take any fiddlin at all, AM3+ boards pick up the speed automatically most of the time.


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> All FX chips run 1866 natively- shouldn't take any fiddlin at all, AM3+ boards pick up the speed automatically most of the time.


most of the time but AMD's IMC's are notoriously crap


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

Ran 1866 with no issues on all of my FX chips so far (6100, 6200, 8120, 8150, and 8350 (twice)). The old PII issue of running past 1333 due to the IMC is a non-issue in my experience with FX chips.

iirc @cadaveca got the memory on his FX-8350 up to 2400Mhz


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ran 1866 with no issues on all of my FX chips so far (6100, 6200, 8120, 8150, and 8350 (twice)). The old PII issue of running past 1333 due to the IMC is a non-issue in my experience with FX chips.
> 
> iirc @cadaveca got the memory on his FX-8350 up to 2400Mhz


I know what Dave had it up to but beyond 1600Mhz FX or not it makes very little difference in terms of performance


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I know what Dave had it up to but beyond 1600Mhz FX or not it makes very little difference in terms of performance




Not entirely true. FX supports 1866 out of the box for a reason ...to help eliminate a potential bottleneck. AMD wouldn't bother with validating higher speeds otherwise.

Remember that this is business, and if there isn't a financial payoff.... stuff doesn't get done.


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Not entirely true. FX supports 1866 out of the box for a reason ...to help eliminate a potential bottleneck. AMD wouldn't bother with validating higher speeds otherwise.
> 
> Remember that this is business, and if there isn't a financial payoff.... stuff doesn't get done.


keyword is potential bottle neck on multi-gpu systems running at absurd resolutions yea your avg 1080p beater box not so much


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2014)

APUs says otherwise. And these are moving into 1080p territory quickly. Even AMD suggests that 2500 Mhz ram with 1 GHz+ on GPU is most optimal.

On FX chips, L3 and a different PCIe complex built into the Northbridge counteracts this need a little bit, yet at the same time, getting good frame pacing is affected by memory, too. For the minor cost increase to get 2400 MHz ram over 1600 MHz, it'd be foolish to NOT buy high-speed rams today.

However, this conversation has NOTHING to do with what the OP asked. He just wanted to know if the ram would work in his board with his chip. How about making an actual recommendation rather than a generalization?


----------

